# Remington 700 MLS Muzzleloader Sights



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm looking for peep sight for my muzzleloader, what is a good name brand?


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

I tried doing the same thing. I got one out of the Brownells catalog(probably a Williams). I then ended up changing the front sight because of the height difference. It shot good at the range but when I took it hunting I couldn't seem to hit the deer. So, I ended up back where I started with my original Remington sights.


----------

